# Exchanging UK to Spanish licence



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone here know if you have to go to the traffico office in Malaga if you live in Malaga province or can you go to the office in Sevilla?:car::car:

Thanks in advance

Sunhat


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have no idea but I know somebody who does. If nobody else on here has the answer I'll find out...


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

thrax said:


> I have no idea but I know somebody who does. If nobody else on here has the answer I'll find out...



Please Thrax!! Thanks


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Not sure if you have the choice of which office to visit, but be prepared to queue to get a place in the queue, queue to pay a fee, queue to get back in the original queue....etc. Also, you will be accosted by women with clipboards trying to steer you towards the "clinics" that perform the "medicals" as soon as you step out of the building. You will marvel at the hundreds and hundreds of people who have taken a day off work to participate in this process that could be handled by a half-decent website. The best part for me of all this was being summoned back to Malaga and the many queues (a one hour drive) to be told that the application was proceeding successfully and that they would be in touch soon. Luckily, the person who delivered this message was sitting behind armoured glass.
Have fun!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sunhat said:


> Does anyone here know if you have to go to the traffico office in Malaga if you live in Malaga province or can you go to the office in Sevilla?:car::car:
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sunhat


It is my understanding that you have to go to the DGT in the province in which you reside - in your case: Sevilla. 

Be there early and try to get to the head of the queue. First, look to see if you need to take a number rather than wait ten minutes only to find that your number is scheduled to come up just after they take their breakfast break


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We are ok with our licences, it is friends who live in Malaga province who are changing over their licences, we wondered if they could do them in Sevilla. Does anyone know the number of the form needed and is it possible to download it from the internet?:ranger:
If they fill in the forms is it possible for another person to take the forms for them or does it have to be them?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunhat said:


> We are ok with our licences, it is friends who live in Malaga province who are changing over their licences, we wondered if they could do them in Sevilla. Does anyone know the number of the form needed and is it possible to download it from the internet?:ranger:
> If they fill in the forms is it possible for another person to take the forms for them or does it have to be them?


if you have a look at the 'forms etc.......' sticky thread there is a section about driving & licences - there's a link there to the DGT which would probably answer your question


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The instructions and what you have to do are on:
Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Tu permiso de conducción : Canje de permisos)

and the form you require is further down the page

Don't forget that you will need photos


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it actually necessary to change to Spain licences?
What are the advantages and disadvantages?

I know that if one loses it, the UK office won't send a replacement abroad, so that has to be the main reason to change it I suppose.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shoemanpete said:


> Is it actually necessary to change to Spain licences?
> What are the advantages and disadvantages?
> 
> I know that if one loses it, the UK office won't send a replacement abroad, so that has to be the main reason to change it I suppose.


it isn't necessary until your UK one expires


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I want to change my UK licence but friends have recommended a gestor in Estepona who specialises in traffic things and will arrange everything - medical included - for a very reasonable fee.

As they managed to change licences with minimal effort I presume this is one way to go?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

shoemanpete said:


> Is it actually necessary to change to Spain licences?
> What are the advantages and disadvantages?
> 
> I know that if one loses it, the UK office won't send a replacement abroad, so that has to be the main reason to change it I suppose.


Depends on how close you are to the date of expiry of the UK one (e.g. age 70). By exchanging a valid UK one before it expires (don't forget the photocard has a limited life), you will probably not need to have a medical or take a test until the Spanish one comes up for renewal.

The Spanish licence also acts as your ID card (by law) and saves having to tout your passport around when you wish to pay by card, accept signed for mail, etc. Which would you rather lose or have stolen (D/L or P/P?)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Depends on how close you are to the date of expiry of the UK one (e.g. age 70). By exchanging a valid UK one before it expires (don't forget the photocard has a limited life), you will probably not need to have a medical or take a test until the Spanish one comes up for renewal.
> 
> The Spanish licence also acts as your ID card (by law) and saves having to tout your passport around when you wish to pay by card, accept signed for mail, etc. Which would you rather lose or have stolen (D/L or P/P?)


Is it really the case that this is law? A number of places won't accept the D/L.

Also, you say "accept (sp - except) signed for mail" - are you saying that I can NOT use my D/L as proof of ID for such mail? In which case, it can't be law surely?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Is it really the case that this is law? A number of places won't accept the D/L.
> 
> Also, you say "accept (sp - except) signed for mail" - are you saying that I can NOT use my D/L as proof of ID for such mail? In which case, it can't be law surely?


It is the law (I can't tell you which one right now) and if you wish to Accept mail that requires a signature and you have to prove your identity. As I said "accept" - not except, unlike so many, I was drugged up proper and know my language which is more than can be said for some, especially of the more modern skule!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> It is the law (I can't tell you which one right now) and if you wish to Accept mail that requires a signature and you have to prove your identity. As I said "accept" - not except, unlike so many, I was drugged up proper and know my language which is more than can be said for some, especially of the more modern skule!



My apologies, I misread or misunderstood what you were saying.


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> My apologies, I misread or misunderstood what you were saying.


We have used our_Spanish_ driving licence for signed for mail, they only ask for the NIE number here, which is on our licence-


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been living in Barcelona for over two years. I was stopped by the Spanish police who asked me for my driving licence etc ... when they discovered I had been living here for over 6 months, they said I must exchange my licence to a Spanish one. I debated (delicately) that my licence was an EU one and as such, valid in any EU country (indeed, the world!) However, I went to my local office, did the deed, they provided me with a temporary licence until my permanent one arrived (still waiting 5 months later!!) It comes from the main offices in Madrid. Have been in contact with them, and they apportion blame to the DVLA in UK saying they haven´t confirmed my eligibility to drive. DVLA say they have!! So, I am without a licence, right now, except for this bit of paper they gave as a temporary one. However, I was still able to hire a car with my temporary one. It cost me 27€ and they will honour the validity of my UK licence until 2022 so no medicals for me until after then (probably deceased by then!!)


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

PS also, your Spanish licence is good for covering a number of accepted ID´s here, since we have to carry that ridiculous bit of A4 paper with our NIE!!


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

I swapped mine to avoid the very typical "we've changed the law but haven't told the police about it yet" problem. I also wanted my insurance company to have absolutely no opportunity to say (wrongly) that I'd been driving with incorrect documents.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Manin_bcn said:


> I have been living in Barcelona for over two years. I was stopped by the Spanish police who asked me for my driving licence etc ... when they discovered I had been living here for over 6 months, they said I must exchange my licence to a Spanish one. I debated (delicately) that my licence was an EU one and as such, valid in any EU country (indeed, the world!) However, I went to my local office, did the deed, they provided me with a temporary licence until my permanent one arrived (still waiting 5 months later!!) It comes from the main offices in Madrid. Have been in contact with them, and they apportion blame to the DVLA in UK saying they haven´t confirmed my eligibility to drive. DVLA say they have!! So, I am without a licence, right now, except for this bit of paper they gave as a temporary one. However, I was still able to hire a car with my temporary one. It cost me 27€ and they will honour the validity of my UK licence until 2022 so no medicals for me until after then (probably deceased by then!!)


The license should have arrived within two weeks . If you are handing over an unexpired Uk photo card license ,then there is no requirement for them to contact the DVLA . That is only a requirement with either an expired one or the license has been lost & you are presenting a 'certificate of entitlement ' . I get on to them as the piece of paper normally states that it expires after 60 days.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I want to change my UK licence but friends have recommended a gestor in Estepona who specialises in traffic things and will arrange everything - medical included - for a very reasonable fee.
> 
> As they managed to change licences with minimal effort I presume this is one way to go?



If you are exchanging a Uk photocard licence that has not run out then there is no requirement for a medical. 
Having said that many areas insist on one ! :confused2: It is worth asking in one of the 'Reconocimientos' where the medicals are done as to whether they also do licence exchange . If they do it would be much quicker, cheaper & be put directly through to Trafico.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, my licence (photocard and paper part) were given. It doesn´t expire until 2022 and lists all the usual driving eligibilities. 

I have contacted both parties .. Spain and UK and keep getting fobbed off by excuses! Really, it is five months (beginning March) that I exchanged this but I am getting nowhere with them!











gus-lopez said:


> The license should have arrived within two weeks . If you are handing over an unexpired Uk photo card license ,then there is no requirement for them to contact the DVLA . That is only a requirement with either an expired one or the license has been lost & you are presenting a 'certificate of entitlement ' . I get on to them as the piece of paper normally states that it expires after 60 days.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Go back to the trafico office & enquire again. If you do not get anywhere then ask for the 'hojas de reclamación' ( complaint forms ) & make a complaint.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Go back to the trafico office & enquire again. If you do not get anywhere then ask for the 'hojas de reclamación' ( complaint forms ) & make a complaint.



... okay, yes, I am waiting for their response to my final email. I have a Lawyer friend here who will make some enquiries .. I have told them this.

I have to say, the DVLA are a pretty useless bunch, aren´t they? They refuse to give any assistance relating to exchange of licences except to say: "contact your local Spanish traffic bureau." You´d think they´d know, over there in Swansea, eh!!

Heard the new meaning of mañana? It means six months or more. No longer means, tomorrow!!!


----------



## elcouloume (Nov 21, 2013)

*EU licences*



xabiachica said:


> it isn't necessary until your UK one expires


There are too many people ( many UK ) who think one has a choice in EU on many issues of life THE INFORMATION / DETAILS MUST BE CORRECT NOT JUST THE EXPIRY DATE ON YOUR EU FORMAT LICENCE to be able to use the " not necessary TO EXCHANGE " excuse . Driving licences have also been used as RESIDENCE ID proof . 
At present residing in mainland EU many Brits / Irish licence holders are at a distinct disadvantage at present due to the Xborder system now in place for imposing fines etc ( That UK / Irish Govs. opted out of the EU process ) If stoped you have effectively no choice but to pay fines / immediate court proceedings etc , ( unlike the rest of EU licence holders ) I understand that EU is changing a few words in the Xborder road offences regulation that will effectively block the UK / Irish Govs opt out (ie they already signed up to these regulations on EU entry agreements !!) Common sence tells me that to use the " system" to avoid road offences penalties is THE SAME AS WHY BOTHER WITH ANY REGULATION - JUST DONT BOTHER TO PUT AN ID No. ON THE VEHICLE


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elcouloume said:


> There are too many people ( many UK ) who think one has a choice in EU on many issues of life THE INFORMATION / DETAILS MUST BE CORRECT NOT JUST THE EXPIRY DATE ON YOUR EU FORMAT LICENCE to be able to use the " not necessary TO EXCHANGE " excuse . Driving licences have also been used as RESIDENCE ID proof .
> At present residing in mainland EU many Brits / Irish licence holders are at a distinct disadvantage at present due to the Xborder system now in place for imposing fines etc ( That UK / Irish Govs. opted out of the EU process ) If stoped you have effectively no choice but to pay fines / immediate court proceedings etc , ( unlike the rest of EU licence holders ) I understand that EU is changing a few words in the Xborder road offences regulation that will effectively block the UK / Irish Govs opt out (ie they already signed up to these regulations on EU entry agreements !!) Common sence tells me that to use the " system" to avoid road offences penalties is THE SAME AS WHY BOTHER WITH ANY REGULATION - JUST DONT BOTHER TO PUT AN ID No. ON THE VEHICLE



I'm not entirely sure what you're saying (it's all a bit confused  )- but I do know for certain that what I posted then (2 years ago) is still correct & totally legal atm


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elcouloume said:


> There are too many people ( many UK ) who think one has a choice in EU on many issues of life THE INFORMATION / DETAILS MUST BE CORRECT NOT JUST THE EXPIRY DATE ON YOUR EU FORMAT LICENCE to be able to use the " not necessary TO EXCHANGE " excuse . Driving licences have also been used as RESIDENCE ID proof .
> At present residing in mainland EU many Brits / Irish licence holders are at a distinct disadvantage at present due to the Xborder system now in place for imposing fines etc ( That UK / Irish Govs. opted out of the EU process ) If stoped you have effectively no choice but to pay fines / immediate court proceedings etc , ( unlike the rest of EU licence holders ) I understand that EU is changing a few words in the Xborder road offences regulation that will effectively block the UK / Irish Govs opt out (ie they already signed up to these regulations on EU entry agreements !!) Common sence tells me that to use the " system" to avoid road offences penalties is THE SAME AS WHY BOTHER WITH ANY REGULATION - JUST DONT BOTHER TO PUT AN ID No. ON THE VEHICLE


It must be too early for me but I really didn't understand any of that! or what point you are making!

UK (EU) driving licences are valid anywhere in Europe until they expire (10 years from date of issue normally). This date is clearly marked on the plastic card. There is NO requirement to exchange then for a Spanish (EU) licence - simply a personal choice.


----------



## elcouloume (Nov 21, 2013)

*EU licences*

Confused - yes I do generaly find that with folk !!! What I am saying is that to use the EU law to avoid in this case exchange EU Licence from one EU country to another IS ONLY GOOD IF ALL THE INFORMATION ON THE LICENCE IS CORRECT - NOT JUST THE EXPIRY DATE ! eg Adress


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elcouloume said:


> Confused - yes I do generaly find that with folk !!! What I am saying is that to use the EU law to avoid in this case exchange EU Licence from one EU country to another IS ONLY GOOD IF ALL THE INFORMATION ON THE LICENCE IS CORRECT - NOT JUST THE EXPIRY DATE ! eg Adress


since your flags indicate that you are in France, you might not realise that Spanish licences don't have an address - so Spain doesn't care......

which is neither here nor there anyway - because what snikpoh wrote is correct


----------



## elcouloume (Nov 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> since your flags indicate that you are in France, you might not realise that Spanish licences don't have an address - so Spain doesn't care......
> 
> which is neither here nor there anyway - because what snikpoh wrote is correct


So NO ONE KNOWS WHERE A LICENCE HOLDER IS BASED/ CONTACTABLE = UNTRACEABLE ?. . IF THE DETAILS ON (or in computor storage ) FOR THAT LICENCE ARE NOT CURRENTLY CORRECT THEN THE ISSUING AUTHORITY WILL SIMPLY STATE THAT IT IS NOT VALID . This would all come out in serious events . I live on the border of france / Spain ( Catalunya) but with open borders how do folk get picked up on serious issues = No 1 traceability !! With regard address if details on re. original licence are correct there is no problem - like you have 2 homes . DON'T THINK MUCH OF STATEMENT SPAIN DOES NOT CARE ????


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elcouloume said:


> Confused - yes I do generaly find that with folk !!! What I am saying is that to use the EU law to avoid in this case exchange EU Licence from one EU country to another IS ONLY GOOD IF ALL THE INFORMATION ON THE LICENCE IS CORRECT - NOT JUST THE EXPIRY DATE ! eg Adress


Isn't that stating the obvious

I think you will find that with most documents of any kind it does help to have all the details correctly entered.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elcouloume said:


> So NO ONE KNOWS WHERE A LICENCE HOLDER IS BASED/ CONTACTABLE = UNTRACEABLE ?. . IF THE DETAILS ON (or in computor storage ) FOR THAT LICENCE ARE NOT CURRENTLY CORRECT THEN THE ISSUING AUTHORITY WILL SIMPLY STATE THAT IT IS NOT VALID . This would all come out in serious events . I live on the border of france / Spain ( Catalunya) but with open borders how do folk get picked up on serious issues = No 1 traceability !! With regard address if details on re. original licence are correct there is no problem - like you have 2 homes . DON'T THINK MUCH OF STATEMENT SPAIN DOES NOT CARE ????


Calm down, dear. Using capitals unnecessarily in internet communications is generally regarded as discourteous.

Btw, in Spain one is easily traced by one's DNI or NIE. I assume that is the case in France too.


----------



## elcouloume (Nov 21, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Calm down, dear. Using capitals unnecessarily in internet communications is generally regarded as discourteous.
> 
> Btw, in Spain one is easily traced by one's DNI or NIE. I assume that is the case in France too.


Have key board problems !! Amazing that folk argue over the simple issue of changing a licence or no . I wrote because the mediator had said that one did not need to change an EU licence and am amazed that the logic and fact is what I have inputed . easy tracing of folk through various countries tax . social numbers is nothing to do with a driving licence that is knowingly being used with incorrect / false information it is not valid . END OF BLOG


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elcouloume said:


> Have key board problems !! Amazing that folk argue over the simple issue of changing a licence or no . I wrote because the mediator had said that one did not need to change an EU licence and am amazed that the logic and fact is what I have inputed . easy tracing of folk through various countries tax . social numbers is nothing to do with a driving licence that is knowingly being used with incorrect / false information it is not valid . END OF BLOG


I'm a Moderator not a mediator and that means that I make sure people follow the rules.
The information that I post has nothing to do with moderating
That said, what I, and others have posted, is correct and I will later post a link to the DGT website and the UK consulate website since you seem to not believe us
Your info is simply incorrect


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elcouloume said:


> Have key board problems !! Amazing that folk argue over the simple issue of changing a licence or no . I wrote because the mediator had said that one did not need to change an EU licence and am amazed that the logic and fact is what I have inputed . easy tracing of folk through various countries tax . social numbers is nothing to do with a driving licence that is knowingly being used with incorrect / false information it is not valid . END OF BLOG


I think you really need to be sure of your facts before posting. What I and others have stated, is the truth/fact/law.

An UK (EU) licence does NOT have to have the correct address if you have moved abroad - this is mentioned on the UK DGT web site.

The NIE/DNI number is NOT a 'social' number - it is an identification number for people who conduct financial business in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elcouloume said:


> Have key board problems !! Amazing that folk argue over the simple issue of changing a licence or no . I wrote because the mediator had said that one did not need to change an EU licence and am amazed that the logic and fact is what I have inputed . easy tracing of folk through various countries tax . social numbers is nothing to do with a driving licence that is knowingly being used with incorrect / false information it is not valid . END OF BLOG


But you don't. You can keep your UK, French, Czech whatever licence until it expires unless you wish to do as I did and change before the expiry date.

I lived in the Czech Republic for a few years before moving to Spain. I drove on my UK licence, perfectly legally. My vehicle was traceable as in Spain and the UK and indeed everywhere by my licence plate.

So, you are wrong. Czech (sorry, computer keyboard glitch) the EU site. La bouche du cheval, so to speak.


----------



## elcouloume (Nov 21, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> But you don't. You can keep your UK, French, Czech whatever licence until it expires unless you wish to do as I did and change before the expiry date.
> 
> I lived in the Czech Republic for a few years before moving to Spain. I drove on my UK licence, perfectly legally. My vehicle was traceable as in Spain and the UK and indeed everywhere by my licence plate.
> 
> So, you are wrong. Czech (sorry, computer keyboard glitch) the EU site. La bouche du cheval, so to speak.


Check out the difference between validity and expiry date those words do not meen the same thing ( which is typical of most GOV. info sites everywhere ) If the issuing system requires an update on change of details ie change of address then you will find that youre driving licence is no longer valid if that address is not youre / one of youre addresses . Not talking of the actual licence with no address . in a serious event this would be established . You can be resident in any EU country with youre properties in other EU states = no requirement to exchange licence .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elcouloume said:


> Check out the difference between validity and expiry date those words do not meen the same thing ( which is typical of most GOV. info sites everywhere ) If the issuing system requires an update on change of details ie change of address then you will find that youre driving licence is no longer valid if that address is not youre / one of youre addresses . Not talking of the actual licence with no address . in a serious event this would be established . You can be resident in any EU country with youre properties in other EU states = no requirement to exchange licence .



I repeat - you do NOT have to update the address on a UK licence (in fact you can't) if you move abroad. The licence remains valid with an incorrect UK address on it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I repeat - you do NOT have to update the address on a UK licence (in fact you can't) if you move abroad. The licence remains valid with an incorrect UK address on it.


:deadhorse::frusty::deadhorse::frusty::deadhorse:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elcouloume said:


> Check out the difference between validity and expiry date those words do not meen the same thing ( which is typical of most GOV. info sites everywhere ) If the issuing system requires an update on change of details ie change of address then you will find that youre driving licence is no longer valid if that address is not youre / one of youre addresses . Not talking of the actual licence with no address . in a serious event this would be established . You can be resident in any EU country with youre properties in other EU states = no requirement to exchange licence .


There is no kind way to say this but I will try to be polite. Your post is muddled, misspelled, incomprehensible, misleading and most importantly totally incorrect. I can only urge anyone seeking guidance about using their UK licence in Spain to ignore these somewhat hysterical posts. It is only because we do not wish people to be misled that I and I'm sure others are bothering to reply to your posts.

You seem to be on some kind of mission to tell us what we really don't want to know as we who live in Spain are totally au fait with what we must do. This site gives factual information from people who know whereof they speak.

As you are in France you will no doubt permit me to slightly adapt the advice of Voltaire and say: Allez cultiver votre jardin


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mods, maybe this thread has passed its useful sell-by date? There is another thread with advice on this topic, I believe.


----------



## elcouloume (Nov 21, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I repeat - you do NOT have to update the address on a UK licence (in fact you can't) if you move abroad. The licence remains valid with an incorrect UK address on it.


Why can you not update an address ( or other changes ) on a UK licence -as required by issuing authority to keep a licence VALID ?
Its quite simple you have to apply for a licence where you are resident / provable address . As I've said before validity is not the same as expiry date . there is no requirement to exchange licence between EU states IF the licence is VALID .( ie in this case you have 2 or more provable addresses ) As I've said before to rely on one bit of legislation / regulation leaves one open to problems in the event of serious events . We're living in EU under an ever changing legal framework and one has to be aware that trying to avoid pitfalls is a must


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elcouloume said:


> Why can you not update an address ( or other changes ) on a UK licence -as required by issuing authority to keep a licence VALID ?
> Its quite simple you have to apply for a licence where you are resident / provable address . As I've said before validity is not the same as expiry date . there is no requirement to exchange licence between EU states IF the licence is VALID .( ie in this case you have 2 or more provable addresses ) As I've said before to rely on one bit of legislation / regulation leaves one open to problems in the event of serious events . We're living in EU under an ever changing legal framework and one has to be aware that trying to avoid pitfalls is a must


SPAIN accepts the licence


that's all that matters:frusty:
:closed_2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elcouloume said:


> Why can you not update an address ( or other changes ) on a UK licence -as required by issuing authority to keep a licence VALID ?
> Its quite simple you have to apply for a licence where you are resident / provable address . As I've said before validity is not the same as expiry date . there is no requirement to exchange licence between EU states IF the licence is VALID .( ie in this case you have 2 or more provable addresses ) As I've said before to rely on one bit of legislation / regulation leaves one open to problems in the event of serious events . We're living in EU under an ever changing legal framework and one has to be aware that trying to avoid pitfalls is a must


... because you can't put a Spanish address on a UK licence!

Thread closed!


----------

